# Great Grandparents Greek



## greeksurfur (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey everyone new to this website....

My story is that my family is from Greece. My great grandparents immigrated here in 1928 but now I want to go back to Greece. I recently finished my BS in Civil Engineering. Will my great grandparents being Greek (recently deceased 05) help me at all with citizenship? I think I have some distant family but don't know them well. Any advice would be appreciated. 

D. Antoniadis


----------



## karlosrobinson (Mar 25, 2010)

When were you born? Was it before 1983? How old are you? Do you know about military service?




greeksurfur said:


> Hey everyone new to this website....
> 
> My story is that my family is from Greece. My great grandparents immigrated here in 1928 but now I want to go back to Greece. I recently finished my BS in Civil Engineering. Will my great grandparents being Greek (recently deceased 05) help me at all with citizenship? I think I have some distant family but don't know them well. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> D. Antoniadis


----------



## greeksurfur (Mar 7, 2010)

karlosrobinson said:


> When were you born? Was it before 1983? How old are you? Do you know about military service?


Hi, Thank you for the reply. I was born in 1987, I am 23. I'm not too familiar with the military requirements. I just love the Mediterranean and Greek food, and Greek culture. I want to know more about my heritage and myself.


----------



## Saura (Feb 3, 2010)

Does your mum or dad have a greek passport?
If yes then it be no problem for u to get one, otherwhise it would be better to get a "normal foreign citizenship", because with the greek one u would need to go at least 3month to the military.


----------

